# eth0 unavailable.

## baru

I cannot access anything on my network or the internet. i can bring up eth1 but not eth0 (says resource is temporarily unavailable). Neither have a network connection. One is a 3com, the other a nvidia.  they both get recognized correctly. I have tried adding the modules nvnet and 3c59x to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4, and even one or the other to no avail. I'm not exactly happy with how this is working, but i'm sure it's just something i did wrong somewhere along the line. Any help is appreciated.  Logs will follow in minutes.

edit on 2.12.2004:

Also, when it boots i get

WARNING: 'net.eth0" has already been started

after the USB and PCI hotplugging, as well as after starting local.Last edited by baru on Fri Feb 13, 2004 2:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## baru

at boot:

t Link [APCK] enabled at IRQ 20

Pin 2-20 already programmed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] enabled at IRQ 22

Pin 2-22 already programmed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] enabled at IRQ 21

Pin 2-21 already programmed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] enabled at IRQ 20

Pin 2-20 already programmed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] enabled at IRQ 16

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-16 -> 0xc9 -> IRQ 16 Mode:1 Active:0)

00:01:06[A] -> 2-16 -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] enabled at IRQ 17

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-17 -> 0xd1 -> IRQ 17 Mode:1 Active:0)

00:01:06[B] -> 2-17 -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-18 -> 0xd9 -> IRQ 18 Mode:1 Active:0)

00:01:06[C] -> 2-18 -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-19 -> 0xe1 -> IRQ 19 Mode:1 Active:0)

00:01:06[D] -> 2-19 -> IRQ 19

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-21 already programmed

Pin 2-21 already programmed

Pin 2-21 already programmed

Pin 2-21 already programmed

number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00170011

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 0

.......     : IO APIC version: 0011

.... register #02: 00000000

.......     : arbitration: 00

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 03 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 001 01  1    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 001 01  0    1    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    C9

 11 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    D1

 12 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    D9

 13 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    E1

 14 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    B1

 15 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    C1

 16 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    B9

 17 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    A9

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9-> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ20 -> 0:20

IRQ21 -> 0:21

IRQ22 -> 0:22

IRQ23 -> 0:23

.................................... done.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

allocated 32 pages and 32 bhs reserved for the highmem bounces

VFS: Disk quotas vdquot_6.5.1

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8819000, size 3072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:ea00

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Looking for splash picture..... silenjpeg size 21768 bytes, found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3).

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 122x40

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with HUB-6 MANY_PORTS MULTIPORT SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

NET4: Frame Diverter 0.46

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

AMD_IDE: Bios didn't set cable bits corectly. Enabling workaround.

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

AMD_IDE: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2) UDMA100 controller on pci00:09.0

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

SiI3112 Serial ATA: IDE controller at PCI slot 01:0b.0

SiI3112 Serial ATA: chipset revision 2

SiI3112 Serial ATA: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide2: MMIO-DMA , BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: MMIO-DMA , BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

hda: Maxtor 6Y060L0, ATA DISK drive

blk: queue c0182c80, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdc: LITE-ON LTR-48246S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: HL-DT-STDVD-ROM GDR8161B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hde: no response (status = 0xfe)

hdg: no response (status = 0xfe)

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: 120103200 sectors (61492 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=7476/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdc: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

hdd: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 >

ide: late registration of driver.

md: linear personality registered as nr 1

md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

md: raid1 personality registered as nr 3

md: raid5 personality registered as nr 4

raid5: measuring checksumming speed

   8regs     :  2697.200 MB/sec

   32regs    :  1884.400 MB/sec

   pIII_sse  :  5475.600 MB/sec

   pII_mmx   :  4673.600 MB/sec

   p5_mmx    :  5994.000 MB/sec

raid5: using function: pIII_sse (5475.600 MB/sec)

md: multipath personality registered as nr 7

md: md driver 0.90.0 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

LVM version 1.0.5+(22/07/2002)

device-mapper: 4.0.1-ioctl (2003-07-12) initialised: dm@uk.sistina.com

Initializing Cryptographic API

IEEE 802.2 LLC for Linux 2.1 (c) 1996 Tim Alpaerts

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

IPv6 v0.8 for NET4.0

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

divert: not allocating divert_blk for non-ethernet device sit0

systrace: systrace initialized

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Freeing initrd memory: 1865k freed

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 172k freed

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 00:02.2: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

ehci_hcd 00:02.2: irq 21, pci mem f8cbf000

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: 00:02.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW.

PCI: 00:02.2 PCI cache line size corrected to 32.

ehci_hcd 00:02.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Jun-19/2.4

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 6 ports detected

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:02.0 to 64

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xf8cc7000, IRQ 20

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.0, nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:02.1 to 64

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xf8cc9000, IRQ 22

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.1, nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (#2)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

ohci1394: $Rev: 1010 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:0d.0 to 64

ohci1394_0: Remapped memory spaces reg 0xf8d05000

ohci1394_0: Soft reset finished

ohci1394_0: Iso contexts reg: 000000a8 implemented: 0000000f

ohci1394_0: 4 iso receive contexts available

ohci1394_0: Iso contexts reg: 00000098 implemented: 0000000f

ohci1394_0: 4 iso transmit contexts available

ohci1394_0: GUID: 00e01800:000f4dd9

ohci1394_0: Receive DMA ctx=0 initialized

ohci1394_0: Receive DMA ctx=0 initialized

ohci1394_0: Transmit DMA ctx=0 initialized

ohci1394_0: Transmit DMA ctx=1 initialized

ohci1394_0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[22]  MMIO=[e2084000-e20847ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ohci1394_0: request csr_rom address: c27c8000

eth1394: $Rev: 1010 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

divert: allocating divert_blk for eth0

eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (ohci1394)

ohci1394_0: ohci_iso_recv_init: packet-per-buffer mode, DMA buffer is 16 pages (65536 bytes), using 16 blocks, buf_stride 4096, block_irq_interval 1

EXT2-fs warning (device ide0(3,6)): ext2_read_super: mounting ext3 filesystem as ext2

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

See Documentation/networking/vortex.txt

02:01.0: 3Com PCI 3c905C Tornado 2 at 0xc000. Vers LK1.1.18-ac

 00:e0:18:f1:5e:0b, IRQ 21

  product code ffff rev 00.0 date 15-31-127

  Internal config register is 1600000, transceivers 0x40.

  8K byte-wide RAM 5:3 Rx:Tx split, autoselect/MII interface.

  MII transceiver found at address 2, status 7849.

  Enabling bus-master transmits and whole-frame receives.

02:01.0: scatter/gather enabled. h/w checksums enabled

divert: allocating divert_blk for eth1

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

eth1394: eth0: Error BROADCAST_CHANNEL register valid bit not set, can't send IP traffic

Nvidia + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 18:18:05 Feb 10 2004

Nvaudio: in Funcction Nvaudio_init_module

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:06.0 to 64

Nvaudio: NVIDIA nForce2 Audio found at IO 0xd400 and 0xd000, IRQ 21

Nvaudio: Audio Controller supports 6 channels.

NVaudio: Defaulting to base 2 channel mode.

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: ALG32 (ALC650)

Nvaudio: Nvaudio_ac97_enable_variable_rate

Nvaudio: AC'97 codec 0, DAC map configured, total channels = 6

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 17:41:49 Feb 10 2004

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:04.0 to 64

divert: allocating divert_blk for eth2

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.17.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 17:41:49 Feb 10 2004

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.17.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 17:41:49 Feb 10 2004

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.17.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 17:41:49 Feb 10 2004

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.17.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 17:41:49 Feb 10 2004

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.17.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 17:41:49 Feb 10 2004

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.17.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 17:41:49 Feb 10 2004

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.17.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 17:41:49 Feb 10 2004

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.17.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 17:41:49 Feb 10 2004

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.17.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 17:41:49 Feb 10 2004

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.17.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 17:41:49 Feb 10 2004

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.17.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 17:41:49 Feb 10 2004

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.17.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 17:41:49 Feb 10 2004

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.17.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 17:41:49 Feb 10 2004

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.17.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 17:41:49 Feb 10 2004

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.17.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 17:41:49 Feb 10 2004

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.17.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 17:41:49 Feb 10 2004

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.17.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 17:41:49 Feb 10 2004

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.17.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 17:41:49 Feb 10 2004

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.17.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 17:41:49 Feb 10 2004

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.17.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 17:41:49 Feb 10 2004

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.17.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 17:41:49 Feb 10 2004

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.17.

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 17:43:26 Feb 10 2004

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

----------

## baru

ipconfig eth0

eth0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-E0-18-00-00-0F-4D-D9-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          inet addr:134.173.58.171  Bcast:134.173.58.171  Mask:255.255.248.0

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

ipconfig eth1

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:18:F1:5E:0B

          inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:18ff:fef1:5e0b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:6

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:438 (438.0 b)

          Interrupt:21 Base address:0xc000

I noticed the link encap is unspecified for eth0, but what does that tell me? Thnks for any assistance. If you need anything else, just ask. :p booting into knoppix all the time is irritating.

----------

## baru

help? any ideas?

----------

## chammel

I just wanted to post that I am getting the same results and am looking into a  number of issues that might cause the problem.

----------

## chammel

I have fond the problem.  When gentoo updated the linux headers a while back I did not recomple my glibc.  This was causing the problems with the network drivers once I did an 

```
emerge glibc
```

 and compiled my kernel the problems went away.

----------

